# Frage bzgl. VR (HTC vive)



## HexerGeralt (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo!
Ich überlege mir, in die Welt des VR einzutauchen und denke hierbei daran mir die HTC vive VR Brille zuzulegen
Meine Frage wäre nun, ob mein System hierfür kompatibel ist.
Mein PC:
Mainboard: Asus Rampage formula IV
Grafikkarten: 2 mal Geforce gtx 980 Asus strix (im SLI)
Prozessor: Intel core i7 4930K 3.40 GH
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 Gb DDR3
Netzteil: 1600 Watt
Danke schon mal im Voraus für allfällige Antworten
Lg HG


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2018)

Kompatibel ja, du brauchst ja nur USB ab 2.0 und HDMI 1.4, die GTX 980 müsste sogar schon 2.0 haben. Aber ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob VR und SLI zusammen gut funktioniert oder nicht, zudem brauchst du auch Games, die zur HTC passen. 

Als Netzteil hättest du übrigens auch eines nehmen können, das nur halb so viel Watt bietet, sogar nur ein gutes Markenmodell mit 650-700W


----------



## HexerGeralt (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort 
Ich meinte eigentlich eher, ob man mit meiner vorhandenen Hardware auch flüssig mit VR  spielen kann (SLI kann man ja problemlos deaktivieren, falls notwendig), habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass für die HTC vive die GTX 1070  empfohlen wird (wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere)
Auf Steam gibt es ja schon recht viele passende Spiele...
Und wegen dem Netzteil: ich hatte tatsächlich zuvor eines mit 700 Watt (womit es auch keine Probleme gab), das neue dient schon für alles was zukünftig kommt!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2018)

Also, ob es flüssig läuft, wird vom Spiel abhängen und den Details, die du wählst. Reine VR-Spiele sind oft grafisch nicht so aufwendig eben DAMIT man keinen Monster-PC braucht, die laufen sicher einwandfrei. Ansonsten: die GTX 1070 ist ca so schnell wie die 980 Ti, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber auch eine GTX 1070 bringt bei aufwendigen Games und hohen Details in Full-HD keine 60 FPS, und für die Auflösung, die eine Vive effektiv hat, erst recht keine 60 FPS - an sich sind aber für VR sogar eher 80-90 FPS ratsam, da es bei weniger FPS durch die Nähe der Augen und das "ich bin in der Welt drin"-Gefühl viel wichtiger ist als am Monitor, viel FPS zu haben. Nicht weil es "ruckelt", sondern weil das Gehirn einfach eine schnellere Änderung des Bildes erwartet als "nur" in 60 FPS, wenn du den Kopf bewegst.


Ich würde UNGEFÄHR so rechnen: die HTC Vive hat 25% mehr Pixel als Full-HD, also rechne mit ca 20% weniger FPS als bei Full-HD. Falls du derzeit schon in WQHD spielst, kannst du wiederum mit ca 30% mehr FPS rechnen, da WQHD ca 40% mehr Pixel als die HTC Vive hat.


----------



## HexerGeralt (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo nochmals.. ,)
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort
Also ich spiele bisher alles in WQHD und mit hohen Details, mit den beiden GTX 980 im SLI ist das gar kein Ding und ich komme auch mindestens über 60 FPS!
Sollte also, wenn die vive im SLI funktioniert, kein Problem sein!
Warte jetzt mal auf die neue PC Games,  da gibts ja ein Thema zur HTC vive pro, wie ich  gelesen hab! .. 

Übrigens:  Bisher bin ich mit dem SLI wirklich sehhhr zufrieden! Hatte so gut wie nie Probleme und merke vor allem, dass man damit noch einige frames mehr erreichen kann! habe diese Anschaffung nie bereut!

Also dann, danke nochmals und
LG..


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2018)

Wenn du nicht gerade Quad-SLI oder sowas planst, ist das Netzteil aber schon deutlich über's Ziel hinausgeschossen. In den letzten Jahren ist der Verbrauch neuer GPUs eigentlich immer nur minimal gestiegen.

Was die VR-Performance angeht: Es stimmt zwar, dass die Vive nur eine Auflösung von je 1080 x 1200 Pixel hat, allerdings wird das Bild gekrümmt und verzerrt, damit die Linsen ein größeres Blickfeld darstellen können. Dazu wird die Auflösung nochmal erhöht (hab gerade nicht im Kopf, um wie viel), damit das Ganze nicht zu pixelig wird. Und wenn du dann nochmal bessere Bildqualität haben willst, solltest du auch noch mindestens 1,4 bis 1,5-faches Supersampling mit einberechnen (das macht tatsächlich enorm viel an Qualität aus in nem VR Headset).

Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten VR Titel SLI nicht richtig unterstützen und du somit nur die Leistung einer deiner Karten ausschöpfen kannst. Es gab mal Pläne, dass je GPU ein Bild für jedes Auge berechnet werden soll, aber mir ist nicht bekannt, dass das schon irgendwo umgesetzt wurde. Von daher würde ich doch zumindest die Option für eine stärkere Einzel-GPU im Hinterkopf behalten.

Meine eigenen Performance-Erfahrungen beschränken sich zwar auf die Oculus Rift, die hat aber die gleiche Displayauflösung wie die Vive und unterstützt auch SteamVR und OpenVR, über das die meisten Vive-Spiele auch laufen. Ich hab selbst ne GTX 1070 Super Jetstream und die ist in vielen Fällen schon ein wenig überfordert, wenn ich auch Supersampling nutze (wie gesagt: 1,5-faches Supersampling erhöht die Bildklarheit, also Distanzqualität und Lesbarkeit von Schrift, enorm).


----------



## HexerGeralt (27. Mai 2018)

Servus Neawoulf!
Danke auch für deine Antwort 

bzgl. meinem Netztei:
1.: Es war zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung ein spezial Angebot und ich hab verhältnismäßig wenig dafür bezahlt
2.: Ich hatte in der Tat vor, mir ein 3 fach SLI oder vielleicht auch mehr, zuzulegen und mein Netzteil hatte nur für 2 Karten Stromabgaben
3.: Ich weis, 3-4 fach SLI bringt Spiele- technisch nicht mehr und angeblich gibt es damit auch mehr Komplikationen als Vorteile (angeblich!!!), aber mich hats einfach interessiert und mir hätte es Spaß gemacht!!! Außerdem gibts auch Autos mit 700 PS oder mehr, die halt auch nur "fahren"! ist halt auch ein bisschen Prestige... wenn man so will
4.: Ich werde ganz bestimmt auch zukünftig auf SLI setzten in welcher Weise auch immer und zumindest um die Stromzufuhr brauch ich mir dann bestimmt keine Sorgen machen (z.B. 4 mal GTX 1180 Ti!!... nein Spaß, lol)

bzgl. VR/ HTC Vive:
Sieht also so aus, als gebe es keine Garantie, ob mein System ein flüssiges, relativ hochauflösendes Ergebnis bieten kann, das mit einer GPU je Auge wäre schon was cooles gewesen in meinem Fall... 
Aber Supersampling hab ich zumindest in meinem "normalen" Spielbetrieb gut hinbekommen und du hast recht, das sieht wirklich top aus!
Denke ich werde jetzt noch ein bisschen abwarten... und halt mal schauen... 

Danke jedenfalls für die nützlichen Infos!


----------

